# A or C weighting when calibrating the SPL meter?



## ted01 (Nov 20, 2008)

Should I use the A-weighted or C-weighted scale of my hand held SPL meter when calibrating the SPL meter in REW? As a follow-up question, is there a cal file for the Extech 407730 meter? Not sure I need it, as I am using a Behringer ECM-8000 for the test mic. 

Thanks!
Ted


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Should I use the A-weighted or C-weighted scale of my hand held SPL meter


C-Weight.



> is there a cal file for the Extech 407730


Not on our site.



> I am using a Behringer ECM-8000 for the test mic


The cal file is available on our download page for this.

Read and become familiar with the REW HELP files and the REW Cabling and Connections Basics.

Also note the REW information Index and the Download Page.

brucek


----------



## ted01 (Nov 20, 2008)

OK, so C-weighted it is. And I assume that I should check the box for C-weighting in the dialog box in the settings on the Mic/Meter tab, right? That way they match is where my thinking is going.

Ted


----------



## ted01 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ooops, never mind. I had to read the instructions twice before I realized that I would use the C-weighted check box if I was using the mic in the SPL Meter as my input, but since I'm using another mic for my input, I should leave this box unchecked.

Sorry, not the sharpest knife in the drawer.

Ted


----------

